# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Kaszel suchy czy mokry

## Gosia

kaszel suchy (nieproduktywny) i mokry (produktywny)
Można je rozróżnić już po samym ich brzmieniu. Kaszel suchy ma zwykle postać krótkich kaszlnięć bez odkrztuszania. Występuje najczęściej na początku infekcji układu oddechowego.  Kasłanie ma sens, gdy jest co wykrztuszać a kaszel jest produktywny, wilgotny. Ten rodzaj pojawia się w okresie rozwiniętej już infekcji i zwykle towarzyszy jej już do końca. Tu wyraźnie słyszymy jak "coś" odkleja nam się od dróg oddechowych. A co sądziecie w tym przypadku o syropach, takich jak "2w1" na suchy i mokry kaszel, jeśli różnica między tymi dwoma rodzajami jest taka diametralna?

----------


## focus9

Preparatach typu 2 w 1 – na kaszel suchy i mokry. Ich stosowanie jest równie sensowne, jak wciskanie jednocześnie gazu i hamulca  :Smile:  Tak się niestety nie da! Najpopularniejszym preparatem tego typu jest syrop Herbapect, który na dobrą sprawę pomoże tylko przy słabiutkim, nieokreślonym kaszlu. Jak staropolskie przysłowie głosi, co jest do wszystkiego, to jest do niczego…

----------


## mamatulka

właśnie szukałam informacji na temat odróżniania kaszlu i trafiłam tutaj, krótko, zwięźle i na temat  :Smile:  Tutaj nieco więcej rodzajów kaszlu znalazłam: bronchosol.pl/kaszel

----------


## małamimimi

Znam bronchosol ale u nas stosuję go przy mokrym kaszlu, takim odrywającym i prawie zawsze pomaga. 
Z lekkim kaszlem walczę sposobem domowym herbata miód cytrynka  :Big Grin:

----------


## martex

> Znam bronchosol ale u nas stosuję go przy mokrym kaszlu, takim odrywającym i prawie zawsze pomaga. 
> Z lekkim kaszlem walczę sposobem domowym herbata miód cytrynka



Ten syrop kojarzę jeszcze  z czasów dzieciństwa.  :Smile:  Pamiętam, w że w smaku był dobry!

----------


## małamimimi

A to już tyle lat jest na rynku czy jesteś taka młoda? u nas pije go cała rodzina bo jest dla dorosłych i dla dzieci. A smak jest ok.

----------


## martex

> A to już tyle lat jest na rynku czy jesteś taka młoda? u nas pije go cała rodzina bo jest dla dorosłych i dla dzieci. A smak jest ok.


Taka młoda raczej nie jestem  :Wink:  Syrop jest na rynku parę dobrych lat już.

----------


## ktomasz

Również wydaje mi się, że nie może być leku, który zadziała w przypadku tak różnych rodzajów kaszlu. Jakie jest niby jego działanie, skoro pomaga na dwie skrajne przypadłości?

----------


## Barszcz

> Preparatach typu 2 w 1 – na kaszel suchy i mokry. Ich stosowanie jest równie sensowne, jak wciskanie jednocześnie gazu i hamulca  Tak się niestety nie da! Najpopularniejszym preparatem tego typu jest syrop Herbapect, który na dobrą sprawę pomoże tylko przy słabiutkim, nieokreślonym kaszlu. Jak staropolskie przysłowie głosi, co jest do wszystkiego, to jest do niczego…


Miałem to kupić swoim dzieciom. Lekarz powiedział, że to kompletna bzdura. Lek nie jest inteligentny i albo hamuje wykrztuszanie albo je wspomaga albo nic nie robi i równie dobrze herbatkę można wypić.

----------


## nowikkk

Mi lekarz polecił oczyszczacz powietrza, bo córka często kaszlała... Nie żałuję zakupu do dziś, chociaż bardzo sceptycznie do tego podchodziłem. Urządzenie takie zwalcza wirusy, grzyby, bakterie i roztocza. Wg opinii lekarza świetnie pomaga kurować się z chorób. Jeśli kogoś zainteresuje - niech zajrzy na zdrowepowietrze.pl

----------


## Betti

Oczyszczacz powietrza? hm... pierwsze słyszę chyba muszę poczytać na ten temat  :Wink:

----------

